# Teamtriokot



## Liwi (7. Februar 2004)

Moin moin !

Kann mir jemand von den Bergwerken sagen von wo bzw. von wem die ersten Teamtrikots waren .
Farbe war damals Blau ,Weiss und Schwarz und auf dem Rücken stand ,
wie sollte es auch anders sein , " Bergwerk " .

Liwi


----------



## carloz (7. Februar 2004)

@liwi:

Meinst du die Firma ? War doch Sugoi, oder ?

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liwi (7. Februar 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @liwi:
> 
> Meinst du die Firma ? War doch Sugoi, oder ?
> 
> ...



Könnau !
Hersteller des Trikots gesucht !
Meine Meinung zu dem Teil...........absolut Top .
Die Funktion und der Tragekomfort seither nicht mehr gehabt!


----------



## carloz (8. Februar 2004)

Da stimme ich dir zu 

have a look:

http://www.sugoi.ca/

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## Liwi (13. Februar 2004)

...nun war ich auf der Website von Sugoi  habe auch ein Teamtrikot von Bergwerk gefunden , meinte dies aber nicht.
Habe meines 2001 bei einem BW Händler erworben mit dem " alten " Bergwerk
darunter steht noch " German Handcraftet Race & Fun Bikes " !
Also Ihr Pforzheimer Jungens und Mädels wer war der Hersteller dieses wohl ersten Bergwerk Team Trikots ?


----------



## Dido66 (14. Februar 2004)

Hersteller dieses Bergwerk - Trikot ist Giessegi
www. giessegi.com


----------



## Liwi (14. Februar 2004)

Sooooo dieses Teil hab ich gemeint um evtl. Verwirrung auszuschliessen


----------



## Dido66 (15. Februar 2004)

Genau, dieses Trikot stammt von dem Hersteller -- Giessegi--


----------



## Liwi (15. Februar 2004)

Jo !

Dann noch mal vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe !


----------



## Pazzo (2. März 2004)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> Jo !
> 
> Dann noch mal vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe !



Gibt es diese Trikots noch zu kaufen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Dido66 (3. März 2004)

Nein, 
in dieser Farbenkombination nicht mehr.

Aber schau mal bei Ebay vorbei, vielleicht hast du Glück und einer Versteigert eins.

Bergwerk hat jetzt andere Trikots und Shorts im Programm.

Schau mal auf www.bergewerk-bikes.de vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (3. März 2004)

Übrigens sind die derzeitigen Teile von Sugoi qualitativ (Material/Schnitt/Tragekomfort) echt gut, also ihren Preis wert und nicht irgendwelche laschen Billigheimer mit verblassenden Schriftzügen.


----------

